# Getting a Japenese akita cross staffordshire bull terrier



## sdc121 (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I am thinking of getting a male 8 week old Japanese akita cross staffordshire bull terrier, could people tell me what they think to these dogs if been anything bad or good reviews?

I would appreciate your advise.

Thanks
Steven


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

I think that anyone breeding that cross is not a responsible breeder and I wouldn't support them financially.

If this is a dog in a shelter or legit rescue group, I think that it will be a large, active and powerful dog that would be best suited to someone able to dedicate a lot of time to training and socializing it well and providing lots of mental and physical exercise throughout its life. The owner should also be aware of any insurance or rental/landlord prohibitions on either breed for their individual situation.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

If you are a first time dog owner, you may want to get an "easier" breed. That cross, as Shell said, will need lots of socialization, exercise, training and management. I'd recommend starting with a more forgiving breed.

Honestly, I'm an experienced owner, and I wouldn't go looking for that cross.


----------



## pittiemouth (Mar 13, 2012)

Every dog is an individual! Dont know about Akitas but Staffies are generally great dogs! They are eager to please, great with kids, awesome people dogs. Yeah, they are strong but not terribly big (25-45lbs for an english staffordshire) and they have medium to high exercise requirements. The only thing I would stress is to socialize them well around other animals as some staffies can be scrappy and stubborn with other dogs (not always, just sometimes). 

I do know that Akitas are big (80-120lbs) and they are a bit different from staffies as far as breed standard goes. The Akita side would be the more likely challenge, imo. Akitas are more often reserved with people, and they are protective. They have a higher prey drive as they were bred to hunt. They are one of the closest breeds to wolves (up there with huskies)

So you are looking (breed standard wise) at a...large but not giant dog who could be either happy go lucky with people (staffie) or reserved and protective (akita) May not like other dogs, will probably need lots of socialization with them. Same thing with other animals.

Again, this dog is an individual, and could totally deviate from any one of these traits. Dont assume based on breed, but be informed and prepared. A full blood Staffordshire would be an easier dog, though.


----------



## seaboxador (Sep 23, 2012)

You should read up on the temperment of each breed. You can expect an average of the two. That's a large strong dog as everyone else has noted. What's your motivation for getting it? I own a boxer/lab mix (obviously) and I loved both breeds and their temperment and I wanted (outside of cold climates) what I felt was the world's most versatile dog. Is there a reason why you're picking this dog?

You'll need plenty of training. Some dog breeds are going to be blamed for anything that happens around other dogs. It being large, you'll want several rounds of puppy training and to get it enough exercise. 

I'd also echo Shell's comments that there's no real need for people to be breeding Pit/Staff type mixes. There's probably thousands of them a week being euthanized in shelters across the country.


----------



## beretw (Sep 25, 2012)

I really doubt that there are many of this mix just running around available. 

I suspect OP is looking for people producing these dogs. Which sounds like a terrible, terrible mix.

These are two dogs down from a fighting history. However, the Akita can also have natural guardian tendencies. Anyone breeding them intentionally is going to be a moron, so no guarantee that the sire and dam would be stable dogs. So you would be playing genetic roulette here. And could ened up with an HA and DA nervey mess.


----------



## seaboxador (Sep 23, 2012)

I agree with you entirely. I more meant that if you want a Staff mix, you could call almost any shelter and they're likely to have one. Hopefully the guy pays attention to everyone's advice.


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

That combination is going to be a great amount of work. Akitas themselves take a lot of training and socialization. I have always loved Akitas but I would not feel comfortable trying to train and manage one. All dogs are individuals but Akitas have a tendency to be aggressive guard dogs. They are good guard dogs. and it takes a lot of socialization to get them too accept new people and others outside the family. and other dogs. They are powerful. and stubborn. Don't take this as. OH A GUARD DOG! Thats great I want a guard dog! Unless your prepared for it and have experience with this breed it is not a job you want to tackle. being a poor trainer on your part could lead to issues that could have a sad outcome. Mix that in with an Amstaff. and the stubbornness and another dog that needs a lot of socialization. Which also has a dog aggressive tendency. 

Its like purposely producing a dog that will be very large and powerful and hard to control. The fact that you have to ask about the breed tells me you have no idea what your getting in too! Maybe consider another choice! 

With that said I know a person that has an Akita and he is a very good trainer. Niko is a awesome sweet dog. loves everyone and all dogs. I LOVE Akitas but to be honest they scare me. because I have seen the bad side to them as well in the hands of ignorant owners. I love bully breeds. I have a American Bully myself but they are hard to train cause they are stubborn but generally have a super sweat disposition, and have to be socialized early with other dogs.


----------



## dexdawg (8 mo ago)

I have a shelter dog appears to be staffie akita mi he had been abused took a long time to get over he is now a great dog but they are strong and stubborn we walk a lot and he gets a raw diet vet recommended so be prepared loyal but still hard headed as hell


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

This thread is a decade old, so I'm closing it to further replies. Feel free to start your own thread about your dog!


----------

